# Buddy Sour on trails



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

If part of your horse's bad behavior (fit/tantrum) is spinning around really fast, I'd probably use some method OTHER than circling him to correct the behavior. Otherwise, you're just reinforcing the spin he's already doing when he's worried.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

calicokatt said:


> If part of your horse's bad behavior (fit/tantrum) is spinning around really fast, I'd probably use some method OTHER than circling him to correct the behavior. Otherwise, you're just reinforcing the spin he's already doing when he's worried.


I do the one rein spot when he's spinning. I only ask him to circle if he walks off to follow his friends when I have him at a halt and haven't asked him to walk on yet. I believe in the "my way or more work" method. So I will circle him, back him, change directions, any thing to make him work before I give him another chance at standing still. I will gladly pursue other methods though if this is the wrong way to go about it.

What would you suggest??


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I definitely agree with making the horse work, and there may be instances where a circle is the only option. I'd start by only moving away a short distance, going back, then leaving again. Do that 2 or 3 times, then continue on with your ride as normal. Do it all over again part way through your ride, and again near the end. Try not to escalate the issue, keeping everything calm and matter of fact. It should get better and better as it becomes a normal part of riding for him. We've had this issue with a few of our horses, and this way seems to work pretty well.

Also, I would not work on this problem bareback if you think there's a chance you'll come off. Last thing you want him to learn is to dump you to solve the issue.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you I will try working up to it like that! I appreciate the advice 

And yeah. I'm not going to try it bareback again any time soon. That was a bad call on my part.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

When I have a horse that wants to walk off on it's own without my permission I do this. First I ask him to stand like you are. When they try to move off, I don't spin them but back them a couple of steps and halt them again. Circles only happen when I can no longer safely back up, then I circle them back around to our original starting point. Rinse and repeat until they stand still for 5 or 10 seconds. Once they stand still, then I let them walk forward. I do this at each and every stop, once they catch on that standing still means they can move forward sooner you've won. Now slowly increase how long you have them stand there until you let them move on. 

The trick here is make sure they know it is your idea to move and not theirs. That why you start with a short waiting time. You want to release them just before they get the idea on their own to start moving again. Once they've started moving on their own they've reached the conclusion that waiting didn't work so they are going to try something else.


----------

